# Kollaborierende Roboter



## Tommi (12 April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem die Suche dieses Wort nicht kennt, eröffne ich dieses Thema.

Hat jemand von Euch praktische Applikationserfahrung mit kollaborierenden
Robotern, also Robotern, welche ohne weitere Schutzmaßnahme oder zumindest
ohne Schutzgitter mit Menschen zusammenarbeiten.

Ich weiß, daß es solche Applikationen geben soll, ich weiß aber auch, daß die BG
solche Anwendungen auch schon stillgelegt hat, weil der Integrator zu optimistisch
war.

Man muss wohl unterscheiden zwischen der Gefahr durch den Roboterarm sowie der
Gefahr des Greifers, Manipulators, was auch immer.

Es gibt ja Hersteller, die mit solchen Robotern werben.

Ich selbst habe noch keine Erfahrung und würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (12 April 2015)

Ja ein interessantes Thema.

Die Firma Kuka hat dazu letztes Jahr in München recht viel ausgestellt.
Dort war der iiwa etwa dutzendfach vertreten, mit einigen mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Anwendungen.

Ich zähle mal aus dem Gedächtnis auf was er da so getrieben hat:

1. Getriebe Montage durch "reinwackeln" - Habe meine Hand rein gehalten - ja er stoppt... Der Robi hatte aber ein Dreibackenfutter, dass angeblich nur im vom Menschen abgetrennten Arbeitsraum bewegt werden konnte...

2. Assistent von einem Arzt, der Roboter hatte ein Werkzeug (Hier manuelle Knochensäge) in der Hand. Ein Patient wird auf einem Tisch possitioniert, und dem Roboter wird geteached wo der Schnitt erfolgen soll. Wenn der Arzt das Werkzeug an die Stelle führt hat er je näher er kommt weniger Möglichkeiten zur Seite zu versetzen, der Roboter hält dagegen. Es ist wie ein Trichter, damit der Arzt nicht verfehlen kann.

3. Tablettstapler. Es kommen Tabletts auf einer Rollenbahn, oder Roboter greifet sie (Runter Greifer der die Tabletts unterhakt) und bestückt damit Essenswagen. Messegag: Der Roboter hat mit dem Greifer die Rollenbahn und den Essenswagen eingemessen (Dank Kraftsensor).

4. Gumminippel in Automobilkarosse drücken. Das konnte ein "dummer" und "nicht fühlender" Roboter angeblich bisher so nicht.

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht mehr ein.

Es ist von Seiten Kuka immer die Rede davon, dass diese Techniken meisst in der Automobilindustrie eingesetzt werden. Das z.B. ein Arbeiter eine Matte in eine Tür legt und der Roboter die ermüdende Tätigkeit übernimmt und sie mit einer Rollen glattrollt, oder der Roboter irgendwelche Teile in das Auto hebt und dort hält, die der Mensch dann leichter montieren kann.

 Bei meiner täglichen Arbeit fällt mir kein Anwendungsgebiet ein, wo ich sagen würde "Die 100k € die der iiwa mehr kostet als der Agilus bringen einen solchen Mehrwert das es sich lohnt" und von "ich betriebe einen Roboter ohne Schutzzaun" bin ich noch weiter entfernt. Meist ist ja nicht der Roboter das Problem, sondern wenn man z.B. einen Parallelgreifer oder Dreibackengreifer als Werkzeug hat. Das hat dann keine runden Kanten, nen Hub von > 1,8mm usw. Da kann der Roboter noch so ungefährlich für den Menschen sein, wenn das Gesamtpaket ihn wieder gefährlich macht ist es rum. Und selbst wenn das alles stimmt und beachtet wurde, geht es mit den Bauteilen weiter. Was wenn der Roboter Messer aus einer Schleifmaschine entnimmt oder einfach nur nicht entgratete Werkstücke? Was wenn er eine Abblasdüse hat um Verschmutzungen an Werkstücken oder Vorrichtungen zu reinigen? 6 Bar aus nem 2mm Loch machen im Gesicht sicher keinen Spaß!

Ich würde sagen das Thema Kollaboration wird kommen, und es ist gut das es entwickelt und vor allem in den Normen behandelt wird. Aber es wird sich noch ein wenig als Randerscheindung, Marketingfloskel und Industrie 4.0 Geschwätz im Hintergrund halten. Viele Prozesse sind darauf ausgelegt scheller, höher, weiter und besser zu funktionieren. Und gerade bei der Kollaboration wird der Roboter so langsam verfahren, das man dabei einschläft. Es wird ein paar sehr spezielle Anwendungsfälle geben, wo sich diese Kameraden perfekt wiederfinden, und deshalb denke ich werden auch nur wenige von uns mit ihnen in absehbarer Zeit in Kontakt kommen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Michel1001 (12 April 2015)

Hallo Tommi,
das IFA / Dr. Huelke hat sich mit dem Thema schon einmal auseinandergesetzt.

Als Einstieg könntest Du mal unter

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/Fachinfos/Kollaborierende-Roboter/index.jsp

schauen.

Die haben hierzu in ihrem SUTAVE-Labor (VR) auch schon mal entsprechende Versuche durchgeführt.

Es gibt hierzu eine entsprechende Handlungshilfe für die Gestaltung der Arbeitsplätze.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MasterOhh (12 April 2015)

Wir setzten Kukas mit Safe Robot als halbautomatische Manipulatoren ein. Die Arbeitsräume sind begrenzt und die Geschwindigtkeit der Roboter ist < 2m/min. Der Roboter Fährt sein Programm ab und der Bediener steht daneben und kann über eine Fernbedienung korrigierend eingreifen, wenn das Programm z.B. durch Bauteiltoleranzen nicht mehr ganz passt. Die Anlage läuft schon seit ein paar Jahren und bisher hat sich die BG noch nicht daran gestört.  

Ich habe neulich auf youtube ein Bericht gesehen, wo eine Japanische Firma gezeigt wurde, bei der humanoide Roboter neben menschlichen Arbeitern an einem Fließband standen und teile montiert haben.


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2015)

Tommi schrieb:


> Man muss wohl unterscheiden zwischen der Gefahr durch den Roboterarm sowie der
> Gefahr des Greifers, Manipulators, was auch immer.



Die eigentlichen Roboter sind nicht mehr das Problem.
Es ist - genau wie du schreibst - der Greifer bzw. das Werkzeug
Wir haben uns auch schon einige Aufgaben angeschaut, haben es dann aber auch wieder verworfen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## LargoD (12 April 2015)

Habe ich gemacht bei einem bayrischen Automobilhersteller (CFK-Teile für I3 und I8 ).
ABB-Roboter mit Safe-Move-Board. Das Safe-Move Board kann sichere Geschwindigkeit, sicheren Staillstand und sichere Zonen verwalten und kennt auch die Maximalabmessungen der Vorrichtung.
Die Greifer haben (zum Glück) bei mir keine Probleme gemacht, da die Teile mit Vakuum auf der Vorrichtung gehalten werden.
Wenn der Roboter aus der Zelle kommt, wird der Bereich mit SICK-Sicherheitsscannern überwacht.
Alles über Profibus/Profi-Safe an S7-CPU319F-3PN/DP.
Abnahme durch Betreiber, externe Prüfer und BG haben keine Probleme gemacht, da die schon sehr früh in die Planung eingebunden waren.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## ostermann (13 April 2015)

Am Besten du schaust dich diese Woche mal in Hannover um. Da sollte es einige Anbieter zu dem Thema geben, die dann sicherlich auch konkrete Fragen beantworten können. Ich denke ein Messebesuch ist eine gute Möglichkeit, sich einen umfassenden ersten Überblick zu verschaffen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Tommi (13 April 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die eigentlichen Roboter sind nicht mehr das Problem.
> Es ist - genau wie du schreibst - der Greifer bzw. das Werkzeug
> Wir haben uns auch schon einige Aufgaben angeschaut, haben es dann aber auch wieder verworfen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten. :s12:

Es ist bei uns auch so wie bei Dieter, wir wollen es probieren, haben
aber noch keine Aufgabe gefunden, welche wirklich geeignet ist.

Hat jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma?

http://www.universal-robots.com/de?gclid=CN-x3ZbW8sQCFSbJtAodwAoA4A

Ich werde mich Mittwoch auf der HMI mal umsehen und berichten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (13 April 2015)

Hallo Tommi,

ja habe ich ... und um nicht arg detailliert zu werden (ich mache ungern etwas schlecht) halte ich mich kurz:

Man hat viele Freiheiten, da alles in Python programmiert ist und jede Funktion in irgend einer Weise eine Schnittstelle zu Python aufweist bzw. änderbar ist.
Das ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Denn der Hersteller hat es sich einfach gemacht und sagt "Wenn es dir nicht passt, mach es wie es dir passt".

Es gibt z.B. nur ein Werkzeug, hat man z.B. einen Doppelgreifer rechnet man sich sowas von den Wolf. 
Eine simple Palettierung die z.B. in Kuka KRL in 10min erstellt ist, macht man hier in 30min, etc.

Und auch bei diesem Roboter gilt das gleiche Thema wie bei den anderen: Mag der Roboter noch so sicher sein, sobald ein Werkzeug dran ist, ist das Thema oft rum.

Außerdem macht der Roboter mechanisch einen nicht wirklich überragenden Eindruck. Es ist extremer Leichtbau, und ich habe schon zwei Stück gesehen denen der halbe
Arm abgefallen ist nach einigen Wochen Laufzeit.

Mist doch viel negatives... öhm noch kurz was positives... *grübel* Python ist super :TOOL:

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2015)

Also wenn man sich den Werbefilm von UR anschaut, dann hätte ich da schon so meine Bedenken.
Es werden z.B. Anwendungen zum Schmelzkleberauftrag gezeigt. Üblicherweise ist das Zeug deutlich über 100° heiß.
Ob das unserem Sicherheitsingenieur so gefallen würde, wage ich mal zu bezeifeln ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (14 April 2015)

Hallo Marcel,

danke für die offenen Worte.

 Hat jemand positive Erfahrung mit Universal Robotics?
Vielleicht mit Nennung der Applikation?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (16 April 2015)

Hallo,
hier weitere interessante Informationen zu dem Thema:
http://www.baua.de/de/Themen-von-A-.../Mensch-Roboter-2015/Mensch-Roboter-2015.html


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2015)

http://www.bosch-apas.com/de/apas/apas_assistant_1/apas_assistant.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaCc3hOp62I

So ein Teil ist bei uns vor der Automatikline


----------



## Tommi (17 April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Beiträge.

Ich melde mich am Wochenende wieder zum Thema...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2015)

http://www.bionic-robotics.de/produkte/biorob.html


----------



## Tommi (19 April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn man auf der Hannovermesse war und die Beiträge dieses Threads aufmeksam studiert,
weiß man schon sehr viel über das Thema.

Ich möchte noch diesen Link beisteuern:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Hannovermesse-Kollaborative-Roboter-ueberall-2602121.html

Ich habe mich auf der Messe von einigen Robotern anstoßen lassen. Da war natürlich
der APAS von Bosch mit seiner kapazitiven Sensorhaut der "Angenehmste", der schaltet
schon vor der Berührung ab.

Der UR 5 schaltet auch ab, drückt aber schon ein wenig (100N laut Hersteller). Hängt dann
von der Druckfläche ab (Druck=Kraft/Fläche). Ebenso der iiWA von Kuka, der ist allerdings
etwas runder als der UR. Was passiert, wenn man sich zwischen Achse 2+3 einquetscht,
weiß ich nicht...

Das Thema Manipulator ist halt applikationsabhängig.

Mal sehen, was noch kommt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (19 April 2015)

Hallo Tommi,
wichtig ist es gibt Roboter die das Thema der mechanischen Gefahren der Roboter mehr oder weniger gut gelöst haben, aber es geht immer um die komplette Anwendung und die kann immer noch entsprechend Gefährlich sein.
Beispiele: Endeffektor der nicht die entsprechenden Kräfte einhalten kann und / oder spitze, scharfe Kanten hat.
Die Roboter werden auch  benutzt um Maschinen zu bestücken damit werden Zugänge freigelegt die man eventuell hinter treten kann.
Es gibt also nicht „den“ sicheren Roboter sondern nur die sichere Anwendung.


----------



## Tommi (20 April 2015)

> Es gibt also nicht „den“ sicheren Roboter sondern nur die sichere Anwendung.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2015)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hat jemand positive Erfahrung mit Universal Robotics?
> Vielleicht mit Nennung der Applikation?



Ich wiederhole meine Frage...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (25 April 2015)

Hallo Tommi,

wir setzten seit ca. 2 Jahren den UR10 in unserer CNC Abteilung ein. Bislang gab es -bis auf ein paar Startschwierigkeiten, die wir zu verantworten hatten- keine nennenswerten Probleme. Ich glaube, das Verbindungskabel Touch-Roboter hatte mal einen Kabelbruch. Ist aber ein ganz normales HDMI Kabel..

Das einzige Problem aus meiner Sicht ist, das die im Arm mitgeführte 24VDC Stromversorgung für unsere Applikation zu gering ausgelegt ist (ich glaube nur max. 100mA, aber bitte mich nicht festnageln). Dies war bei unsere Applikation ein Hauptproblem, welches aber mittlerweile sehr gut gelöst wurde.

Wir beschicken mit dem Roboter 2 CNC Maschinen. Die risikotechnische Bewertung habe ich nicht selber durchgeführt, aber da das Werkzeug keine scharfen Ecken und Kanten hat und sich im Normalbetrieb nicht in unmittelbarer Reichweite des Personals befindet sehe ich hier persönlich auch keine Gefahr. Als wir den Roboter neu hatten haben wir in der Werkstatt verschiedene "Tests" mit Ihm gemacht und festgestellt, das er nicht mal blaue Flecken verursacht.. 

Wir haben uns damals für UR entschieden, da Preis/Leistung stimmt, der Service ganz gut ist (IBN und Inhouse Schulung), die Bedienung sehr intuitiv gehalten ist und weil wir einen Roboter suchten, bei dem man nicht die komplette Anlage einhausen muss. Einzig die etwas "langsamere" Geschwindigkeit bremst den Prozess ein wenig aus..

Hier ist übrigens ein Threat von Ende 2013.. http://www.sps-forum.de/sonstige-st...sal-robots-ur5-ur10-programmierbeispiele.html


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2015)

Halo Meisterlampe81,

vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Beitrag. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (26 April 2015)

Noch eine Frage,

hast Du noch irgendeine BWS oder so  bei der Applikation im Einsatz oder läuft der Robbi
wirklich ganz ohne?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (26 April 2015)

Hallo Tommi,

der Roboter läuft "ganz ohne". Die CNC Maschinen haben natürlich noch ihren ganz normalen Schutz, den wir auch nicht angepackt haben (automatische Schutztüre). Die 3 Einheiten wurde miteinander verkettet, zumindest signalmäßig. Um auf die eigentliche Frage zurück zu kommen: Im Bewegungsbereich des Roboters gibt es keinerlei Absperrungen, Schutzgitter oder Ähnliches. Da die BG bei uns regelmäßig im Haus ist und diese Applikatition schon mehrfach betrachtet/gesehen hat und nie etwas zu beanstanden hatte, denke ich persönlich auch, das wir alles richtig gemacht haben..
Man muss aber fairerweise sagen, das der Zugang zum Roboter durch die Aufstellung / Anordnung (2 CNC Maschinen, Teileentnahmeeinheit und kleines Förderband) schon relativ begrenzt ist. Aber ich kann den Roboter ohne Probleme erreichen, wenn ich denn will..

Wie ich aber schon oben geschrieben habe: Bei unseren "Tests" machte er noch nicht mal blaue Flecken..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Tommi (27 April 2015)

Hallo MeisterLampe,


nochmals danke für die Antwort. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MiLe (10 Dezember 2015)

"Man hat viele Freiheiten, da alles in Python programmiert ist und jede Funktion in irgend einer Weise eine Schnittstelle zu Python aufweist bzw. änderbar ist.
Das ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Denn der Hersteller hat es sich einfach gemacht und sagt "Wenn es dir nicht passt, mach es wie es dir passt".

Es gibt z.B. nur ein Werkzeug, hat man z.B. einen Doppelgreifer rechnet man sich sowas von den Wolf. 
Eine simple Palettierung die z.B. in Kuka KRL in 10min erstellt ist, macht man hier in 30min, etc.

Und auch bei diesem Roboter gilt das gleiche Thema wie bei den anderen: Mag der Roboter noch so sicher sein, sobald ein Werkzeug dran ist, ist das Thema oft rum."

Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr so! Eine einfache Palettierung oder auch eine zweifache programmiert man in unter 10 min. Bei Doppelgreifern setzt man einfach zwei TCP (Tool Center Point) und muss nichts rumrechnen.
Vieles wird mit einer zweitägigen Schulung einfacher. Bestimmte Händler bieten diese an, auch in Deutschland oder direkt bei dem Kunden im Haus.
Wer da fragen dazu hat, kann mich gerne kontaktieren. Auch bei Fragen zur Programmierung!

Schöne Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 06.02.2016 ist die Norm ISO TS 15066 mit Grenzwerten zu Mensch-Maschine Kollaboration da.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

